# San Diego | A Wrecked Driver & An Injured Rider



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is how little an educated, experienced Driver knows about Uber's Insurance:
*http://www.kusi.com/clip/11363848/a-raw-deal*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

And the Rider gets the Uber Insurance runaround for five weeks.

*http://www.kusi.com/story/28746229/five-weeks-ago*


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

This another proof about Uber's insurance gap


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So when I called James River they told me that since I was not at fault to go to the other guys insurance company first and if they don't pay, and I need help, call them again.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow, some people/businesses sure do avoid accountability/responsibility. These type of stories are warnings/disclosures. All our results may vary. The need for an emergency fund is real.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

There is nothing to add to this srory.
Travis is an asshole and "no phone number".

When was that chicago fire, after which all insurance companies just moved to europe and didn't honor a single claim?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

puber said:


> There is nothing to add to this srory.
> Travis is an asshole and "no phone number".


Don't say that! 
You are gonna upset UberOnSD!


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

It's such a shame.... this uber thing is such a great concept for both parties.. except the douchy things uber corporate does.


----------

